# Taliban Propaganda Watch - July 2011



## The Bread Guy (30 Jun 2011)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jul 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
020210UTC Jul 11* 

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8913:another-police-vehicle-destroyed-in-khakrez-5-killed-and-wounded&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Another police vehicle destroyed in Khakrez, 5 killed and wounded</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 01 July 2011 08:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 01 – All 5 police puppets onboard their vehicle were killed when a roadside bomb ripped through it yesterday at 06:00 pm in Khakrez’s Borgani area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8906:3-us-invaders-killed-in-bombing&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 US invaders killed in bombing</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 01 July 2011 08:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 01 – 3 US invaders were killed and wounded in Zhiri’s Makwan area when a mine detonated on them on Wednesday night. It is said that the corpses of the invaders were removed from the area by the enemy however 6 rifle magazines and 1 mine sweeper were seized by Mujahideen from the area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8905:2-police-gunned-down-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 police gunned down in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 01 July 2011 08:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 01 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate gunned down and killed 2 puppet police in Kandahar city’s Herat bazaar late yesterday afternoon time.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8939:ied-in-zhiri-obliterates-american-armored-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED in Zhiri obliterates American armored tank</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 01 July 2011 11:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 01 – A US patrol tank which came out of its check post in Zhiri’s Makwan area was obliterated by an IED, killing and wounding all invaders inside at 09:00 pm last night.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8912:land-mine-in-khakrez-eliminates-police-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Land mine in Khakrez eliminates police vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 01 July 2011 08:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 01 – A land mine near Khakrez district center obliterated a police vehicle at dusk time yesterday, killing and wounding all minions inside.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8938olice-check-post-in-mooshan-comes-under-mujahideen-assault&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police check post in Mooshan comes under Mujahideen assault</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 01 July 2011 11:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 01 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate at dusk time yesterday carried out an armed assault on the check post of police puppets, destroying 1 vehicle parked inside as well as causing casualties, the extent of which is not known Panjwaee district’s Mooshan area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8909owerful-blast-claims-8-puppets-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Powerful blast claims 8 puppets lives</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 01 July 2011 08:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, July. 01 – At noon time yesterday in Marghab area located near Terenkot city, a bomb blast claimed the lives of 8 police minions after blowing their vehicle apart.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8915:6-isaf-invaders-killed-in-deadly-bomb-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 ISAF invaders killed in deadly bomb attack</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 01 July 2011 08:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, July. 01 – Reports from Terenkot city say that at least 6 ISAF invaders at 07:30 pm yesterday in Shamli Darwishano area when Mujahideen detonated a remote-controlled mine on their tank and blew it apart as it was coming out of its outpost.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8914:mujahideen-in-qalat-kill-11-police-and-overrun-check-post&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Qalat kill 11 police and overrun check post</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 01 July 2011 08:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, July. 01 – A police check post located in Zozgari area near Qalat city was overrun by Mujahideen last night, killing all 11 minions inside, seizing their weapons and equipment and later on burning down the check post.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8919:ana-check-post-in-shahjoe-comes-under-heavy-arms-fire&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> ANA check post in Shahjoe comes under heavy arms fire</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 01 July 2011 08:56 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, July. 01 – Mujahideen carried out a 82mm canon round attack in an ANA check post, located in Shahjoe’s Hassan Karez area, causing heavy damages and losses, the extent of which is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8904:ied-blows-apart-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED blows apart US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 01 July 2011 08:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, July. 01 – A US patrol tank was blown apart by an IED, killing and wounding all invaders inside in Atghar’s Angoori Band area at 01:00 pm yesterday.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jul 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
022345UTC Jul 11* 

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8986:2-us-tanks-destroyed-in-zhiri-23-invaders-killed-and-wounded&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 US tanks destroyed in Zhiri, 23 invaders killed and wounded</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 02 July 2011 16:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 02 – The battle unfolded in Zhiri district’s Sanzari area this morning when Mujahideen engaged US invaders that tried to carry out an operation, officials said, adding that 4 mines also detonated on the American forces, destroying 2 tanks as well as killing and wounding 23 invaders throughout the day.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8952:mujahideen-kill-3-puppets-in-shahwalikou&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 3 puppets in Shahwalikou</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 02 July 2011 06:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 02 – 3 local police were shot dead by Mujahideen at 08:00 am yesterday while walking along in Mano village of Shahwalikot district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8987:ajiristan-district-attacked-4-minions-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Ajiristan district attacked, 4 minions killed</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 02 July 2011 16:59 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
DAIKONDI, July. 02 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate carried out an armed assault on Daikondi provinces Ajiristan district last night until morning time, during which 5 minions were killed and several others wounded as well as the district headquarters badly damaged.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jul 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
032240UTC Jul 11*  

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9021:mujahideen-destroy-us-tank-by-82-mm-cannon-round&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen destroy US tank by 82 mm cannon round</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 03 July 2011 17:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 03 – Mujahideen using an 82 mm cannon round destroyed a US tank earlier today at 09:00 am in Zhiri’s Kolak area, killing and wounding all 7 invaders inside.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9018:2-enemy-vehicles-eliminated-in-shorawak&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 enemy vehicles eliminated in Shorawak</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 03 July 2011 17:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 03 – 2 police vehicles were eliminated by RPG rounds as well as 3 border police killed and 2 others wounded yesterday in a Mujahideen attack on the military convoy in Bala Poti area of Shorawak district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9017olice-commander-along-with-2-gunmen-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police commander along with 2 gunmen killed</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 03 July 2011 17:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 03 – A police commander (Abdul) along with 2 of his gunmen were killed by Mujahideen while arriving at an IED blast scene which took out a US tank at 10:00 am today, killing and wounding all invaders onboard in Ma’ruf district’s Tor Ghar area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9008:blast-hits-us-tank-in-boldak&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits US tank in Boldak</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 03 July 2011 17:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 03 – In Boldak’s Loe Karez area, Mujahideen destroyed a US tank using a roadside bomb at around dusk time yesterday, killing and wounding all invaders inside.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9006:american-tank-destroyed-in-ied-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American tank destroyed in IED attack</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 03 July 2011 17:09 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 03 – A US invaders tank was blown apart in an IED attack, instantly killing all 4 invaders inside in Nalgham area of Zhiri district late yesterday afternoon.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9023:anti-tank-mine-tears-through-american-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Anti-tank mine tears through American tank</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 03 July 2011 17:24 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 03 – An anti-tank mine tore through a US tank, killing and wounding all invaders onboard in Takhtapul’s Mala Yad area at 03:00 pm today.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9019:roadside-bomb-rips-through-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb rips through US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 03 July 2011 17:21 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 03 – A US tank in Qasim Rabat area of Dand district was destroyed when a roadside bomb ripped through it late yesterday afternoon time, killing and wounding all onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9013olice-check-post-overrun-in-mizana&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police check post overrun in Mizana</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 03 July 2011 17:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, July. 03 – A police check post in Takir area of Mizana district was overrun by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate last night, forcing the cowardly puppets to flee the area while some others were killed.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jul 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
042150UTC Jul 11*  

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9039:4-logistical-vehicles-destroyed-3-puppets-killed-in-armed-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 logistical vehicles destroyed, 3 puppets killed in armed attack</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 04 July 2011 11:56 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 04 – Mujahideen in Maiwand’s Kum Prak area waylaid a NATO logistical convoy at 08:00 am today, destroying 3 logistical vehicles and 1 bulldozer as well as killing 3 security escort minions.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9037:boldak-member-of-council-assassinated&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Boldak member of council assassinated</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 04 July 2011 11:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 04 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate assassinated Boldak district’s member f council (Abdullah) along with his body guard in a guerilla style attack at dusk time yesterday in the district bazaar.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9038:us-tank-taken-out-in-bomb-blast&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank taken out in bomb blast</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 04 July 2011 11:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 04 – A US tank was obliterated by a bomb blast in Zhiri’s Nalgham area yesterday at around dusk time, killing and wounding all inside however their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9036:mine-blast-causes-invaders-deadly-casualties-destroys-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mine blast causes invaders deadly casualties, destroys tank</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 04 July 2011 11:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, July. 04 – All invaders onboard their tank were killed after a mine blast ripped through it in Maghlizo area located near Qalat city at 11:00 am today.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9042:can-it-be-called-a-parliament-or-a-hotbed-of-frauds&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> Can it be Called a Parliament or a Hotbed of Frauds?</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 04 July 2011 13:02

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan has been reiterating its well-known stance for the past decade that elections, mediations, legislations and ratification of laws, consideration and deliberation on big issues of national level and decision-making thereof, has no legal standing in a time that the country is under American and other invaders’ occupation and is passing through their tyranny.

This is because all these efforts are launched under the pressure of the Americans and for realization of their interests, though they may apparently be carried out by the surrogate rulers of the Kabul Administration.

The Americans want to secure their colonialist interests under the shade of these efforts. The 2010 parliamentary elections which brought about the current amalgamation of derisions, fraudulence and travesty, is a good example of the manipulations by the vested interests, giving rise to the said outcome. Unquestionably, the parliamentary elections were greatly characterized by massive rigging, fraudulence, stuffing of the ballot boxes with farce votes. Thus they tried to throw dust into the eyes of the nation. As for the elections, they were not held in far-flung areas, provinces and districts except in centers of a few cities because these areas are under the control of the Mujahideen. Some polling stations may have remained open in a few spots but people’s turn-out was less than 5%.

The American puppets tried to stuff the ballot boxes with fake votes, announcing as winners those hopefuls that were palatable to the Americans. Predictably, the Americans were certain that these figures would supports all decisions that are pivotal to the American interests, particularly, they were expected to support the agreement of the American permanent bases and the strategic document which allow the Americans to station thousands of their soldiers in Afghanistan for an indefinite period and establish permanent bases. However, the Almighty Allah enabled the Mujahideen to overcome over the enemy of Islam and Afghanistan in the military field, forcing them to pull out their troops. Now their conspiracies which had been hatched behind the curtain, are unraveling one by one. Thus the drama of the fake elections is being exposed as their surrogates and the state apparatus level accusations against each other.

Of late, the special court disqualified the speaker and the administrative board of the parliament in addition to 25% members of the current parliament. This in no way means that the remaining members or the newly-elected members are free from the stigma of rigging and fraud or that they will not tango with the colonialist goals of the Americans.

We believe the current wrangling and bickering between the parliament and the Justice Department is a previously contemplated scheme by the Americans aimed at intentionally playing one group of their stooges against another. By doing so, they want to malign them and keep them under pressure in order to pave the way for realization of their real motive which is ensuring long-term presence in Afghanistan.

We beg the Almighty Allah to foil the conspiracy of the permanent occupation of Afghanistan by the Americans under the pretext of permanent basis and strategic compact in the way that He helped the empty-handed Mujahideen to defeat the Americans in the military field.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jul 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
052350UTC Jul 11*

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9092:6-minions-killed-in-tactical-blast&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 minions killed in tactical blast</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 July 2011 11:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 05 – Mujahideen reporting from Shorawak district say that they had buried 2 mines next to each other while at the same time exposing one. When the puppet forces tried to defuse the exposed one, the second one was detonated on them, instantly killing 6 minions.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9087:6-minions-killed-and-wounded-in-firefight&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 minions killed and wounded in firefight</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 July 2011 06:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 05 – A half an hour firefight took place between Mujahideen and puppet forces yesterday, leaving 2 minions dead and 4 wounded in Spirwan area of Panjwaee district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9086:3-police-lose-lives-in-bomb-blast&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 police lose lives in bomb blast</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 July 2011 06:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 05 – At least 3 puppet police were killed and 2 wounded in a mine attack on their foot patrol in Ma’ruf’s Khogyano village at 03:00 pm yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9082:3-puppets-killed-in-armed-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 puppets killed in armed attack</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 July 2011 06:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 05 – Some 3 puppet police were left dead in an encounter with Mujahideen in Panjwaee’s Mooshan area late yesterday afternoon.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9091:2-invaders-lose-lives-in-ambush&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 invaders lose lives in ambush</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 July 2011 11:19 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 05 – 2 US invaders were left dead in a Mujahideen ambush on their foot patrol this morning in Kala Shamir’s Azeem Karez area, Maiwand.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9084:nds-officer-shot-dead-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NDS officer shot dead in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 July 2011 06:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 05 – Gulalai, an NDS agent was shot dead by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate at dusk time yesterday in Mir Bazaar area of Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9090:mine-sweeper-armored-vehicle-obliterated-by-ied&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mine sweeper armored vehicle obliterated by IED</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 July 2011 11:19 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 05 – An IED at 10:00 am today, a US mine sweeper armored vehicle was obliterated in Takhtapul district’s Aka Khelo area, killing 1 invader inside.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9085:roadside-bomb-rips-through-american-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb rips through American tank</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 July 2011 06:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 05 – At 01:00 pm yesterday, a roadside bomb ripped through an American tank, killing and wounding all invaders inside in Shahwalikot district’s Taka Topar area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9080:heavy-fighting-takes-place-in-panjwaee&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy fighting takes place in Panjwaee</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 July 2011 06:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 05 – 2 IED’s detonated on US invaders during a Mujahideen ambush on their patrol yesterday noon time, causing the invaders deadly casualties and losses, the exact numbers of which are not known. The fighting occurred in Zangawat’s Maktab area, Panjwaee district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9116:enemy-operation-pushed-back&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy operation pushed back</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 July 2011 16:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 05 – Mujahideen drove out cowardly US invaders from Maiwand’s Band Taimor area after killing 3 and leaving several others with severe wounds from armed attacks and IED blasts during an enemy operation yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9118olice-chief-wounded-7-guards-killed-in-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police chief wounded, 7 guards killed in attack</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 July 2011 16:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, July. 05 – The police chief of Charchino district was seriously wounded in an IED attack on his vehicle in Janglak area at 09:00 am today while 7 of his body guards were killed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9115:5-puppets-killed-and-wounded-in-clash-with-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 puppets killed and wounded in clash with Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 July 2011 16:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, July. 05 – At 07:00 am this morning, Mujahideen in Dahrawod district’s Tiri area ambushed an ANA foot patrol, killing 4 minions and wounding another.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9068:blast-inside-prt-office-claims-2-invaders-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast inside PRT office claims 2 invaders lives</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 July 2011 06:24 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, July. 05 – A mine blast took place inside the invaders PRT office located in Terenkot city, killing 2 Australian invaders and fatally wounding another at 06:00 am yesterday morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9109:commander-sayed-muhammad-along-with-10-men-surrender-to-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Commander Sayed Muhammad along with 10 men surrender to Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 July 2011 15:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, July. 05 – Local police commander Sayed Muhammad aka Saydak along with 10 of his men surrendered to Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate today in Uruzgan provinces Dahrawod district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9117olice-vehicle-blown-apart-in-ied-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police vehicle blown apart in IED attack</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 July 2011 16:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, July. 05 – A police vehicle in Kakarhano area near Qalat city was blown apart earlier today in an IED attack on their patrol, killing and wounding all puppets onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9078:blast-and-firefight-causes-enemy-deadly-casualties&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast and firefight causes enemy deadly casualties</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 July 2011 06:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, July. 05 – On Monday morning time, Mujahideen blew apart an ISAF invaders tank, killing all 5 invaders inside in Arghandab districy, simultaneously after which armed attacks were carried out in the enemy, further destroying 2 4-wheeled motorbikes as well as killing and wounding 6 invaders. No Mujahideen were hurt in the successful operation.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9077:security-vehicle-destroyed-in-attack-on-nato-convoy&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Security vehicle destroyed in attack on NATO convoy</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 July 2011 06:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, July. 05 – A NATO convoy passing through Hassan Karez area of Shahjoe district was ambushed by Mujahideen, destroying 1 security escort vehicle and killing 3 minions.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9113olice-patrol-attacked-near-qalat-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police patrol attacked near Qalat city</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 July 2011 16:00 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, July. 05 – Mujahideen carried out an armed attack on a police patrol last night in Kharwaryano area located near Qalat city, destroying 1 enemy vehicle but the number of casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9123:mine-rips-through-police-vehicle-in-shomolzo&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mine rips through police vehicle in Shomolzo</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 July 2011 17:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, July. 05 – In Dab village of Shomolzo district, Mujahideen blew apart a police vehicle using an IED today, killing and wounding all onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9114:4-police-killed-in-ajiristan-district-headquarter-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 police killed in Ajiristan district headquarter attack</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 July 2011 16:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
DAIKONDI, July. 05 – The attack on Ajiristan district headquarters which took place last night and lasted till this morning, left 4 police dead, officials said, adding that the headquarters was also hit by missiles this morning, causing further damages and casualties. It should be mentioned that the mentioned headquarters has been besieged by Mujahideen for a couple of days now and has been coming under constant attacks.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9074:ajiristan-district-headquarters-besieged-by-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Ajiristan district headquarters besieged by Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 05 July 2011 06:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
DAIKONDI, July. 05 – Ajiristan district headquarters came under a Mujahideen attack, who surrounded it from 4 sides late yesterday afternoon. The fighting was ongoing at night time, more details about which will be updated later.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jul 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
062310UTC Jul 11*

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9134owerful-mine-attack-kills-and-wounds-6-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Powerful mine attack kills and wounds 6 invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 July 2011 06:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 06 – At least 6 US invaders were killed and wounded in Kaghanak area of Arghandab district when a powerful mine detonated on their foot patrol yesterday afternoon.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9135:check-post-commander-and-4-gunmen-killed-in-armed-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Check post commander and 4 gunmen killed in armed attack</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 July 2011 06:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 06 – In Arghandab’s Yakochi area, Mujahideen ambushed the vehicle of a check post commander at around dusk time yesterday, killing him along with 4 of his gunmen.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9139:4-invaders-killed-and-wounded-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 invaders killed and wounded in Arghandab</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 July 2011 06:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 06 – A mine blast on a US patrol in Argandab’s Tabin area killed and wounded 4 invaders at 04:00 pm yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9146:zhiri-blasts-kills-3-puppets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Zhiri blasts kills 3 puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 July 2011 08:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 06 –2 mines detonated on ANA foot patrol and an enemy bull dozer in Nalgham area of Zhiri district yesterday, destroying the vehicle as well as killing 3 puppets and wounding another.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9137:bomb-attack-in-maruf-kills-2-puppets-wounds-3&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Bomb attack in Ma’ruf kills 2 puppets, wounds 3</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 July 2011 06:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 06 – At 06:00 pm yesterday, an IED attack on the patrol of police in Ma’ruf’s Khogyano village left 2 puppets dead and wounded 3 others.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9156:second-zhiri-blast-takes-out-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Second Zhiri blast takes out US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 July 2011 11:27 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 06 – A US tank was destroyed and caught fire after a land mine ripped through it in Nalgham area of Zhiri district last night, killing and wounding all invaders inside but their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9144:invaders-foot-patrol-struck-by-mine&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders foot patrol struck by mine</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 July 2011 08:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 06 – In Dand district’s Nakhoni area, a mine struck a US invaders foot patrol this morning, causing the invaders deadly casualties and losses, the exact details of which are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9142:missile-slams-into-kandahar-airfield&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Missile slams into Kandahar airfield</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 July 2011 08:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 06 – A missile fired by Mujahideen slammed into Kandahar airfield at dusk time yesterday, however no confirmed reports have been received regarding the damage and casualties caused.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9131:8-minions-killed-in-ambush&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 8 minions killed in ambush</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 July 2011 06:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, July. 06 – A military patrol of internal puppet forces was ambushed by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate on later Tuesday in Sarmarghab area located near Terenkot city during which 8 minions were killed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9130:3-vehicles-destroyed-in-attacks-5-puppets-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 vehicles destroyed in attacks, 5 puppets killed</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 July 2011 06:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, July. 06 – Mujahideen ambushed a police vehicle in Darwaishan area near Terenkot city at noon time yesterday, destroying the vehicle as well as killing all 3 puppets onboard. Another report from Kishta Darwaishano area adds that 2 enemy bulldozers were left wrecked and 2 police killed when Mujahideen carried out an attack on road building company.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9133:attacks-leave-3-puppets-dead&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Attacks leave 3 puppets dead</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 July 2011 06:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, July. 06 – Mujahideen in Terenkot bazaar shot dead and killed 3 police in 3 different guerilla attacks yesterday through out yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9155:ied-hits-puppets-vehicle-near-qalat-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED hits puppets vehicle near Qalat city</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 July 2011 11:26 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, July. 06 – A road security escort vehicle was blown apart after hitting a land mine, killing and wounding all inside in Babakag area near Qalat city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9145:tank-destroyed-in-rocket-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Tank destroyed in rocket attack</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 July 2011 08:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, July. 06 – A US tank passing through Shahjoe’s Tazi area at 09:00 am this morning was srought under Mujahideen rocket attack, wrecking the tank as well as causing the invaders inside deadly casualties.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9141:statement-of-the-islamic-emirate-regarding-the-baseless-rumors-of-negotiation&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Statement of the Islamic Emirate Regarding the Baseless Rumors of Negotiation</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 July 2011 06:46

It has become a routine in the past few years that, at the start and end of every month, some baseless and dubious news reports appear in some western media outlets, quoting unknown circles and shadowy western rulers that negotiations are underway with the Islamic Emirate. They say, we have put pressure on Taliban to come to talks. But when the Islamic Emirate categorically rejects these rumors and they are debunked and exposed, then another wave appear in media to confuse the minds, claiming that negotiation and contacts are in full swing with certain figures of the leadership ( of the Islamic Emirate). But when these same figures clarify their positions and refute ( the allegations), then the game of the nominal negotiation rear up with new names and forms after a lull and humiliation. Thus it is kept boiling.

Every wise man knows that there is no one in the ranks and leadership of the Islamic Emirate that would ever have doubts about the policy of the Islamic Emirate and would follow another distinctive stand of his own. The Islamic Emirate has had talks with some countries whose national are in the captivity of Mujahideen in order to reach an exchange of prisoners and determine the prisoner’s destiny. An example of such talks can be quoted, i.e. the successful negotiation of 21 Koreans in 2007 who were prisoners with the Islamic Emirate. Similarly, talks have taken place frequently about the French nationals who were prisoners with the Mujahideen. Their two prisoners have been released recently as a result of exchange when the other side agreed to accept conditions of the Islamic Emirate. Furthermore, direct and indirect contacts continue about Canadian and American prisoners who are in our captivity as well as about other nationals who have come to our country for occupation and were/are under our detention.

The rumor about negotiation with America is not more than the talks aimed at the exchange of prisoners. Some circles call these contacts as comprehensive talks about the current imbroglio of Afghanistan. However, this shows their unfair treatment of the issue and lack of knowledge about the reality. It may be, that some contacts who are in touch with us about the exchange of the prisoners, give these dialogue the name of official negotiation in order to grip some more privileges from the Americans. This is because the Americans are so weary in the war of Afghanistan and are facing defeat, that every one can pull fast on them while capitalizing on their precarious and miserable situation, particularly, many persons have already lined their own pockets in the name of starting negotiation. This game has been continuing for a quite a time now that even some warlords in the Kabul Administration present their gunmen in the form of Taliban to join the so- called Peace Process in order to obtain the cash.

The Islamic Emirate has a clear stance about the negotiation. It is clear as the broad day light that we consider negotiation in condition of presence of foreign forces as a war stratagem of the Americans and their futile efforts. This is because the Americans are still bent on continuing the strategy of coercion and arrogance. They are not ready to end the occupation which is the fundamental part of solution of the issue. On the one side, they are speaking of negotiation but on the other side, they have launched efforts to establish permanent bases in Afghanistan. Certainly, our country is considered occupied even if one foreign soldier remain on our soil. This can’t be acceptable and tolerable to any Afghan. If there are such wide contradictions in their posturing, then negotiation is not a rational option because it will not have tangible achievement.

Despite these realities and the clarity of the stance of the Islamic Emirate, if the issue of negotiation is still kept hot in the media, then, we think, the media is committing a grave mistake. The Islamic Emirate believes that the assertions by unknown and groundless circles and American rulers being released to media and published in the media without clarification are only a stigma on the face of some media outlets that ground their own ax. It has no other meaning.

We hope, the neutral media outlets will not publish those rumors and propaganda that are disseminated by intelligence networks and are directly prepared by the CIA for publication by some affiliated American media outlets and then are sent to world’s media.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9157:americans-experiencing-the-bitter-taste-of-failure&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> Americans Experiencing the Bitter Taste of Failure</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 06 July 2011 11:41

Wallowing in a devilish arrogance, the Americans and George W. Bush conceitedly ordered military attack on Afghanistan a decade ago. Bush boasted that he would win the war in Afghanistan; remove the writ of the Islamic Emirate and replace it with a model democracy. Ten years have passed since then. The American governments under the presidency of G. Bush and B. Obama left no stone unturned to obtain their objectives in Afghanistan. But they are still to achieve their goals either in the military field or the civilian’s notwithstanding execution of various plans, deployment of 150,000 troops and utilization of the air force and the economic power despite that they have had the political support of the world. Neither they have been able to establish a credible regime in Afghanistan which enjoys a complete writ at least in the capital Kabul nor they are able to extend it a few kilometers from the proximity of the provincial centers.

As for the military front, so far various long- term and short-term strategies of the Americans have faced failure. Many military operations and endeavors launched by them have had no achievement, particularly, their efforts in the last two years achieved no tangible results, though they were focused on regaining the lost areas, protecting populated areas and turning the tide of the battle.

They had announced the current spring as a parameter for the display of their success. But, in comparison to the previous springs, Mujahideen carried out successful operations this spring. Another conspiracy of the enemy to form militias also faced frustration at the country level except in a few localities.

As to the civilian sector, the Kabul sitting Administration suffices to be produced as an evidence for the failures of the Americans in this sector. The Administrations is now reputed all over the world for rampant corruption, internal squabbling, recrimination and crisis. Though it is projected as an achievement of democracy framed and formed by the Americans, but the Kabul Administration is grappling with queer problems which have no precedence in the history of Afghanistan and the world. The Government apparatus is entangled in squabbling over the insoluble issue of dispensation of privileges.

The outcome of the elections which were held almost a year ago, is hanging in the air. Key figures of the government are fleeing abroad after committing embezzlement and corruptions and announce their resignation from there.

International observers believe that the Americans are facing despondency and frustration because of the failure of their political project. They would have continued their military operations, if they were certain that they would be able to bring about an acceptable Administration. But the past decade showed that the enemy is completely disappointed about the non-availability of an efficient Administration and do not aspire to have one in future. This is why they want to end the war.

It is worth mentioning that dissemination of foreign culture and eradication of local culture and religious values is one of the main goals of invasions. The Americans have made great endeavors in this sector. They have established various audio and video outlets and succeeded to an extent to influence the minds of the Afghan youths. But generally speaking, the Afghans are committed to their beliefs and religious values. They are still dedicated to their religion, country and culture and look on the Americans as invaders.,

In view of the above reality, The Almighty Allah has slapped failure and humiliation on the Americans and their Allies in their every colonialist plan and program, phase by phase, whether it is the military front or political or some other sectors. Predictably, they will not have any advancement in the said fields in future as well. Therefore, it is rational for them to pave the way for the withdrawal of their troops from Afghanistan like the Russian invaders did previously, being empty-handed and handicapped.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jul 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
080250UTC Jul 11* 

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9183:blast-causes-puppets-deadly-losses&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast causes puppets deadly losses</a>
*
<blockquote>Thursday, 07 July 2011 07:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 07 – At 11:00 am yesterday, a vehicle of puppet forces was destroyed by an IED attack, killing and wounding all 7 minions onboard in Maiwand’s Shil Ghami area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9192:bomb-blast-claims-3-puppets-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Bomb blast claims 3 puppets lives</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 07 July 2011 08:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 07 – A bomb blast in Khakrez district’s Ashtigardan area late yesterday afternoon killed 3 police after detonating on their foot patrol.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9223:blast-in-kandahar-city-rips-through-enemy-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Kandahar city rips through enemy vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 07 July 2011 16:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KADAHAR, July. 07 – In Mirwaise Maina area of Kandahar city, a roadside bomb blast ripped through a police vehicle, killing 2 and wounding another at 04:00 pm.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9197:2-enemy-vehicles-destroyed-in-ambush&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 enemy vehicles destroyed in ambush</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 07 July 2011 08:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 07 – 2 security escort vehicles accompanying a NATO logistical convoy were destroyed by RPG fire late yesterday afternoon in a Mujahideen ambush in Zhiri’s Pashmool area while travelling on Kandahar-Herat main highway.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9179:missile-takes-out-enemy-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Missile takes out enemy vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 07 July 2011 07:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 07 – An ANA tank was destroyed by a 75mm canon round at 11:00 am yesterday, killing and wounding all inside in Solghi area of Zhiri district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9199:mujahideen-clash-with-joint-enemy-forces-in-panjwaee&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen clash with joint enemy forces in Panjwaee</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 07 July 2011 09:30 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, July. 07 – US invaders and their puppets suffered fatal losses and casualties at 09:00 am this morning when Mujahideen in Zangawat area of Panjwaee district ambushed their patrol. It is said that a mine also detonated on the enemy during the fighting however the exact numbers of enemy casualties caused in the fighting is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9184:5-puppets-killed-and-wounded-in-ied-blast&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 puppets killed and wounded in IED blast</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 07 July 2011 07:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, July. 07 – Some 3 puppets got killed and 2 wounded in an IED blast later yesterday in Fasao area of Charchino district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9190:3-minions-killed-in-armed-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 minions killed in armed attack</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 07 July 2011 08:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, July. 07 – In Terenkot’s Kar Katoghi area, Mujahideen carried out a half an hour armed attack on the patrol of ISAF-Afghan forces yesterday afternoon time in which 3 minions were killed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9186olice-commander-along-with-4-gunmen-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police commander along with 4 gunmen killed</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 07 July 2011 08:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, July. 07 – The border police regiment commander of Shomolzo district (Naiko Pahlawan) was killed in a roadside bomb attack on his vehicle along with 4 of his gunmen yesterday at 01:00 pm in Khanzir area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9222:land-mine-in-shahjoe-blows-up-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Land mine in Shahjoe blows up US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 07 July 2011 16:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, July. 07 – All invaders inside their tank were killed and wounded when a land mine blew it apart at 01:30 pm yesterday, killing and wounding all invaders inside.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9224:logistical-vehicle-hits-land-mine&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Logistical vehicle hits land mine</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 07 July 2011 16:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, July. 07 – A NATO logistical vehicle was destroyed after hitting a land mine at noon time today in Shomolzo district.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jul 2011)

Highlights mine, showing the Taliban read the papers.....

*Remarks of the Spokesman of the Islamic Emirate Regarding the Withdrawal of the Canadian Invading Forces from Afghanistan* (screen capture of full statement attached if you don't want to click on a terrorist web page link)
Friday, 08 July 2011 13:50

<blockquote>Yesterday, Canada officially ended its war mission in Afghanistan by pulling its last soldiers out of Afghanistan. Soon after the invasion of Afghanistan, the Canadian troops were stationed in Kandahar and some other parts of the country.

However, in the last few years, they sustained heavy casualties in various attacks at the hands of Mujahideen, compelling them to withdraw their troops from Afghanistan. As a result, many of their troops were either killed or injured in these encounters. In addition to the life loss, the heavy economic burden of the war dawned on the people and members of the Parliament of Canada to press the ruling regime in Canada to withdraw their forces. 

While appreciating the responsible step of the people of Canada, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan calls on the people of other invading countries to realize the ground realities of the illegitimate and worthless war of Afghanistan and oblige their governments to put an end to the aimless war. 

*The people of Canada have to ask their government and military chiefs what are the objectives and achievements that they have obtained during the past decade, apart from the innumerous losses in life and equipments. If they have no answer, then why they allow them to continue their illegitimate intervention in Afghanistan under another title in the name of military training.

We are sure, the new mission of Canada under the name of military training will bring in only losses and bitter outcome like the precedent of their war mission which has had self-same consequences.*

<i>Qari Mohammad Yousaf Ahmadi
Spokesman of the
Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</i></blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jul 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
112305UTC Jul 11*  

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
A couple of late catches from previous statements....

* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=432:canadian-invaders-tank-blown-up-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Canadian invaders tank blown up in Kandahar</a>*


> *Friday, 02 July 2010 17:12 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate at eleven o'clock Friday morning (07/02/2010) with a remote controlled landmine blew up a Canadian invaders patrolling tank in Kandahar province, the blast destroyed the tank and killed or wounded all the terrorists in it.*



* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=433:mujahideen-blew-up-a-tank-of-canadian-terrorists-with-an-improvised-explosive-device-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen blew up a tank of Canadian terrorists with an improvised explosive device in Kandahar</a>*


> *Friday, 02 July 2010 17:12 Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to a report from Kandahar province, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate at ten o'clock Friday morning (07/02/2010) with an improvised explosive device blew up a patrolling tank of the Canadian invaders. The blast destroyed the enemy tank, killing and wounding all the terrorists in it.*



<hr />
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=9390:response-of-the-spokesman-of-the-islamic-emirate-to-the-remarks-by-general-petreaus&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Response of the Spokesman of the Islamic Emirate to the Remarks by General Petreaus</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 11 July 2011 10:40

The outgoing American commander of the Allied invading forces in Afghanistan, General David Petreaus, has claimed, in his recent utterances, that attacks by the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate have considerably decreased in the recent months in comparison to the past ( year). Referring to attacks in May/June, the current year, he claimed a reduction has been noticed in the attacks. Contrarily, in view of the Islamic Emirate, his recent remarks are no more than his other previous baseless boasting and bragging. They hold no truth. If we go through the incidents occurred in May/June this year, as well as if we look at the current month of July, they will prove that General Petreaus has touched on the issue lightly as it has been his routine in the past. But on the basis of the figures, cautiously and circumspectly collected from jihadic areas by the Islamic Emirate, the Mujahideen have made 3127 attacks on the enemy in the last two months of May and June, current year. As a result, they have destroyed or damaged 2272 tanks, ranger pick-ups, military and logistical vehicles. Similarly, hundreds of American and other invading troops have lost their lives during the attacks.

It is worth mentioning that 43 martyrdom-seeking attacks took place against important enemy targets, inflicting heavy losses on the invaders. Some mass martyrdom-seeking attacks in Kabul, Khost and other parts of the country can be cited as example. It is globally admitted that they were unprecedented in comparison to the past.

It must be also said that the months of May/June of the current year were comparably more lethal for helicopters and aircrafts of the enemy. Only in the past months of May and June, more than 20 enemy helicopters and aircrafts were shot down in different parts of the country, causing them complete destruction or a partial damage. In addition to this, the Mujahideen shot down 11 drone aircrafts by firing at them.

The first ten days of July, the current year, also saw some successful operations of the Mujahideen and they are yet spiraling up. Resultantly, the enemy sustained heavy losses. If any one wants to obtain detailed figures and information or want to know the ground situation, he/she should brows news archives of the official internet site of the Islamic Emirate. Similarly, they can directly obtain data and information from the areas where the jihad is going on. Therefore, in the light of the above realities, we can say, the claims of the American’s commander as to reduction in the attacks of Mujahideen are only propaganda hyperbole.

The strategy of General Petreaus has faced fiasco. He is no more than a defeated general. Hence, he tries to cover up his failure and regain his lost confidence. We openly declare that the Jihad of Afghanistan is going ahead robustly with the help of Allah, the Almighty, even so more than the past comparably. Every day brings us close to a triumph and to a destined goal of victory.

<em>Z. Mujahid
Spokesman of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>

<hr />


----------

